# Mind Thieves (FR Campaign) Recruiting



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm looking for 4-6 Players for a Forgotten Realms game starting soon. It starts in the Dalelands, but the Characters will be spending much of thier time in the Underdark.

Character Creation Rules:

Stats will be created with 27 Point Buy
No LA (level adjustment) races or Monster races will be permitted (so don't ask!   )
Characters must be either from the Dalelands, or a nearby area (i.e. Cormyr, Sembia, or points north).
No evil alignments please. Changing to evil later on is something I'm willing to consider, but don't count on it.
All Core D&D material will be allowed, as will FR material on a case-by-case basis. No 3rd party material will be allowed.
If you'd like to be considered for the game, please post a character concept.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 9, 2005)

Edit:Seeing that the group will have 2 front line fighter, I will switch to a more roguish character: scout

Whisper gnome
with stats like this at 1st level.
Scout 1
Chaotic Good.
str 12, int 13, wis 12, Dex 16, con 16, Cha 6
Hp 11

Balance  7 (4 rank)
Jump 5 (4 rank)
Tumble 7 (4 ranks)
spot 7 (4ranks+1wis+2racial)
move silently 11 (4 ranks+3dex+4racial)
hide 15 (4ranks+3dex+4small+4racial)
Listen 7 (4 ranks+1wis+2racial)
climb 5 (4 ranks)
search 5 (4 ranks)

AC 14 (+3dex +1 small size)

feat
dodge

Fort +3
Ref +5
Will +1

ability: Skimirsh +1d6, trap findings, -2str, -2cha, +2con, +2dex. small sized,  base speed 30, Low light vision, dark vision, +1 hit against Kobold and Goblinoid.+4 AC against Giant type, +4 move sil and hide, +2 listen and spot, spell like ability 1/day silence(centered on him)

Long Spear +2 1d6+1 reach 10
dagger +2 1d3+2
short bow +4 1d4


----------



## LilMissKittyn (Apr 9, 2005)

(Will post character soon)


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 9, 2005)

What starting level? 1st?

Are you defining Core as "Anything by WOTC"- including "Completes"? or "PHB only?"

I have a inkling for a Paladin, possibly of Torm and multiclass with Ranger; or of Helm and mulitclass with Fighter.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 9, 2005)

Stat wise and roughly

Bethsheba
Human Ranger 1
AL: LG
Patron: Torm

STR 13
CON 12
DEX 12
INT 10
WIS 14
CHA 14

Ranger 1

4 ranks in each of: Hide, Ride, Move Silently, Listen, Spot, Heal, Handle Animal and Survival

Feats:
Power Attack
Cleave


----------



## silentspace (Apr 9, 2005)

Dwarven fighter with racial substitution level from Races of Stone. Maybe starting as ranger.

Edit: or if Wilphe decides to go with ranger then a straight fighter.  I was thinking starting as a ranger because he's going to be wearing heavy armor, so some ranks in move silently could be useful. Wilphe could focus on the more ranger-y aspects


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm looking to go Ranger/Paladin; but don't intend wearing heavy armour


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2005)

Alright, I'm interested.  Will post a char concept soon.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2005)

Cobey Cobbleweed
Halfling Sorcerer 1
AL : CG
Patron : Mystra

STR   9
DEX  16
CON  10
INT   12
WIS  10
CHA  16

Skills(Ranks): Knowledge Arcana 4, Spellcraft 4, Concentration 2, Profession Merchant 2 

Feats: Iron Will

Spells Known:

Pretidigitation
Mage Hand
Light
Ray of Frost

Magic Missile
Charm Person


----------



## khavren (Apr 9, 2005)

How about a human cleric of Tempus, sent from Cormyr to spread the word of War? (you know it's coming, it's the natural state of society for culture to clash and the strongest dominate the less fit.)

Stats:

Race: Human
Class: Cleric
AL: CN (War comes to the good and the bad, the importance is doing well at it)
Diety: Tempus

Str 14
dex 10
con 12
Int 9
Wis 17
Cha 9

I'll come up with the rest of a good sheet as I pull out books


----------



## khavren (Apr 9, 2005)

Can I use complete divine for the feats and skills? Or just phb and fr stuff?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 10, 2005)

OKay, okay, assuming I'm in I would gladly shift to a straight rogue.


```
Avery Axethrower, Halfling Rogue

(6)STR  12 +1
(4)DEX  16 +3
(6)CON  14 +2
(4)INT  10 +1
(1)WIS  9 -1
(6)CHA  12 +1

[b]Starting Feat:[/b] Two Weapon Fighting

[b]Skills[/b]
Balance
Climb
Decipher Script
Disable Device
Forgery
Heal
Hide
Jump
Move Silent
Sleight of Hand
Spot 
Use Rope
```


----------



## Candide (Apr 10, 2005)

Reserving my place, hopefully if it's not full up. Will edit tommorrow

Arakeen
Half-Drow Warlock 1
Chaotic Good

Str 12
Dex 15
Con 8
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 14


HP: 5
AC 15 (+3armor, +2 dex)
Touch 12
Flat-Footed 13

Bluff                            +3
Disguise                        +3
Concentration                -1
Diplomacy                     +4
Gather Info                   +4
Intimidate                     +3
Knowledge(Religion)        +1
Knowledge(Planes)          +1
Knowledge(Arcana)         +1
Listen                           +3
Search                         +1
Spellcraft                      +1
Spot                            +3
Use Magic Device           +3


feat
Ability Focus(Eldritch Blast)

Ablities:
Eldritch Blast(DC 15)

Invocations:
Least:
-Eldritch Spear (makes Eldritch Blast's range 250 ft. Functions as a 2nd level spell, making the E.B. DC 1 higher(DC 16))


Fort -1
Ref +2
Will +3

Equipment
Backpack-
Trail Rations x3
Studded Leather Armor
Morningstar
Waterskin
Flint and Steel
Grappling Hook
50 ft. of Hemp Rope

Belt Pouch-
Trail Ration

38 gp left

*Background*


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 10, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> What starting level? 1st?
> 
> Are you defining Core as "Anything by WOTC"- including "Completes"? or "PHB only?"
> 
> I have a inkling for a Paladin, possibly of Torm and multiclass with Ranger; or of Helm and mulitclass with Fighter.



Sorry, but I didn't expect so many relpies so soon. Core is PHB only. For the purposes of a FR game, it also includes FR stuff (by approval). Character options that aren't core are still open, but I'll need to approve everything before we start playing.

Candide: Glad to see you're interested. I'm open to the Warlock, but I'll email you to work out the specifics of background and where we'll be taking your character.

Others: Keep in mind you're going to have to have a good reason for being in the Dales and we'll be spending a lot of time under ground.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 10, 2005)

Bethsheba
Half Drow Ranger 1
AL: LG
Patron: Torm
Region: Dalelands

STR 14
DEX 13
CON 12
INT 10
WIS 12
CHA 14

HP: 9
Speed: 30'
Init: 1
AC: 13
 Touch 11
 Flat Footed 12

F 3
R 3
W 1
+2 v enchanctments

BAB: 1

Attacks: Ranged 2, Melee 3

Melee: Greatsword *3* _2d6+3  19-20/x2_

Ranged: Composite Longbow *2 * _1d8+2 x3_

Skills:
Diplomacy 0 / *4*
Gather Info 0/ *4*
Hide 4 / *5*
K/Dungoneering 4 / *4*
K/Nature 4  / *4*
Listen 2 / *4*
Move Silently 4 / *5*
Spot 2 / *4*
Survival 4 / *5*

Languages:
Common
Chondathan

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Track

Class Features:
Wild Empathy (1d20 +3)
Favoured Enemy - Humans +2

Racial Traits:
Darkvision to 60ft
Drow Blood
Immune to Sleep

Equipment:
Mighty Composite Longbow +2
Greatsword
Leather Armour
100 arrows
Flask

Backpack- Bedroll, Sack, Whetstone, Winter Blanket, 4 x Trail Rations, Waterskin

Pouch - Chalk, Fishhook, Flint and Steel, 1 x Trail Rations

26 gp 6 sp 4cp

Questions: If it is subject to questioning I have underlined it
- Half Drow is okay? If we are going to go into the Underdark I'd prefer Darkvision.
- Regional Feats and Bonus Equipment are in play or nay?


Background to follow


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 10, 2005)

I choose the Whisper gnome race found in Race of stone and the scout class found in Complete Adventurer, I found that the combo would make the character the perfect underground scout. 

But if that proposition is refused, I would like to go with a Gold Dwarf Paladin/Sorcerer character and hopefully eventually take, if you accepts, the Sorcerer racial substitution level for the dwarf found in race of stone.


----------



## LilMissKittyn (Apr 10, 2005)

Whoa, that's going to be a lot of paladins. I'm gonna go for a spellcaster, idk if it'll be defensive or offensive magic yet.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 10, 2005)

I can post a full, more detailed sheet if you like. And what are we looking at for Regional Feats/Bonuses, in or out? Otherwise just awaiting your feedback.


----------



## khavren (Apr 10, 2005)

Given the underdark implications, I'd like to change to a dwarf cleric of tempus, if that's ok. Otherwise I'd go for Moridan for the god. Stats will stay the same, and I'll be in the dalelands because I suspect that that is the most likely place for war to break out given it's location and political situation. 

If a dwarf of tempus is no good, I'll be from moridan looking to learn new crafting techniques I can use to make things to glorify my god. 

Skills:
With Tempus, I'll go with Diplomacy 2, craft Weaponssmithing 1, and Knowledge (history) 1

With Moridan, I'll go with Craft Weaponsmithing 2, Knowledge Religon 1, and Knowledge (History) 1

Feats: 
 Power Attack


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 11, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Questions: If it is subject to questioning I have underlined it
> - Half Drow is okay? If we are going to go into the Underdark I'd prefer Darkvision.
> - Regional Feats and Bonus Equipment are in play or nay?



Half Drow might be a problem, as Candide is going to be one. If he doesn't have any problems with it, I'm fine too. If you'd like your characters to be related in some fashion, I'm fine with that, but again, it's up to you guys to hash out together.

Regional Feats and Equipment are allowed and encouraged.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I would like to go with a Gold Dwarf Paladin/Sorcerer character and hopefully eventually take, if you accepts, the Sorcerer racial substitution level for the dwarf found in race of stone.



I dunno about the Dwarf. The only real dwarven settlement in Mistledale is Glen. If you'd like to be from there, I don't see a problem with it, but you'll have a hard time convincing me that the village leaders would let a paladin leave town (especially since the whole point of the village is to defend the passage).

I don't have Races of Stone, so unless you email me the substitution level, I won't allow it.[sblock]Email: Mordmorgan_the_Mad@yahoo.com[/sblock]

*@khavren:*I don't really like the idea of a dwarf worshiping an non-dwarven deity to start with. Switching later would be fine, but for now, let's go with Moradin. Also, see above for my problems with dwarves right now. If you'd really like to play one, convince me it'd be possible for a dwarf to be adventuring in Mistledale.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 11, 2005)

Candide got in first; so if he doesn't want me to be Cunegonde I'll have a rethink and either go half-elf, Human or Wood Elf


I was going with the "Raised by the Temple as an orphan and having spent the last half-century doing chores she really wants to get out there and vanquish evil-doers" background


----------



## khavren (Apr 11, 2005)

Mordmorgan the Mad said:
			
		

> I dunno about the Dwarf. The only real dwarven settlement in Mistledale is Glen. If you'd like to be from there, I don't see a problem with it, but you'll have a hard time convincing me that the village leaders would let a paladin leave town (especially since the whole point of the village is to defend the passage).
> 
> *@khavren:*I don't really like the idea of a dwarf worshiping an non-dwarven deity to start with. Switching later would be fine, but for now, let's go with Moradin. Also, see above for my problems with dwarves right now. If you'd really like to play one, convince me it'd be possible for a dwarf to be adventuring in Mistledale.




Ok, how about this, dwarven cleric of Moradin, from Glen. Forced to leave town after a drunken brawl in the tavern with a group of adventurers in which two people died. There were no charges brought, and he was not formally exiled, but it's felt that he was either unlucky to be around, or he couldn't hold is liquor, niether one good reputations for a dwarf to have. He left town in order to try and prove that he was not unlucky and that he was worthy of his clan and name.

If that's no good, I'll go back to the Human cleric of Tempus.


----------



## Candide (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I'd be okay with another Half-Drow. We could be estranged relatives. That's creepy. I keep coming up with Star Wars references through my character. Odd. My character has a rather palpable distaste for humans. But this might work though


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 11, 2005)

Can we have a bit more info on the how/where you are planning to have the character meet?

That could help preparing the character.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Here's the outline for my Dwarven Fighter 1 - all core material (no racial substitution level, since there's been no comment about it).

Str 16 (10 pts)
Dex 12 (4 pts)
Con 16 (6 pts, +2 racial)
Int 10 (2 pts)
Wis 13 (5 pts)
Cha  6 (0 pts, -2 racial)

Feats:
Power Attack (Level 1)
Cleave (Fighter 1)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

Silentspace if you read carefully it seems Dwarf are somehow out, unless you have a very good reason to be adventuring.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Silentspace if you read carefully it seems Dwarf are somehow out, unless you have a very good reason to be adventuring.




I thought it was just Gold Dwarfs, due to the region issues. I assumed regular dwarves were ok... no?


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 12, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I was going with the "Raised by the Temple as an orphan and having spent the last half-century doing chores she really wants to get out there and vanquish evil-doers" background



That I like. Since Candide is ok with it, I'll allow it.

*khavren:*That'll do for a reason. Your dwarf's in.



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Here's the outline for my Dwarven Fighter 1 - all core material (no racial substitution level, since there's been no comment about it).



 Actually, there was:


			
				Mordmorgan the Mad said:
			
		

> I don't have Races of Stone, so unless you email me the substitution level, I won't allow it.



Also, if you're gonna be a dwarf of any kind, I need an explanation as to why it's reasonable you'd be adventuring in the Dales. See kharven's post for an example.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Mordmorgan the Mad said:
			
		

> I dunno about the Dwarf. The only real dwarven settlement in Mistledale is Glen. If you'd like to be from there, I don't see a problem with it, but you'll have a hard time convincing me that the village leaders would let a paladin leave town (especially since the whole point of the village is to defend the passage).




I see it wasn't the Gold Dwarf issue, but just dwarves in general.

In the FRCS there are dwarves in many of the Dalelands. Scanning through the book both Daggerdale and Mistledale are 5% dwarves. But if there are no dwarves in your Dales, I'll just forget the dwarf. I'd rather not play an outsider.

Just FYI, the Dwarf Fighter substitution levels are not really abusable. At first level you can get +1 on attack rolls with axes instead of a bonus feat - doesn't stack with weapon focus. I guess this is better than weapon focus (dwarven waraxe) if you happen not to have one but have a battleaxe instead. At second level you can get +2 damage vs orcs, goblinoids and giants instead of a bonus feat - sort of like favored enemy for dwarf fighters, like favored enemy it could be useful or not depending on the campaign. At 8th level you get a +1 to armor class when wearing heavy armor instead of a bonus feat. I was only going to take axe focus, though taking weapon focus (dwarven waraxe) would be pretty much the same.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

[name] educated in a family following strictly Moradin's code, [name] was a promising young dwarf. Appreciated by all for his good manner, willingness to help and combat ability, he was seen as the golden boy of the tribe. As he reached adulthood he was sent assigned to the local militia. During one of his underground patrol he fell on a group of Kobold. They quickly neutralise the threath and captures a few of them to interrogates them. One of them was a sorcerer. [name] was initially very surprised to see how the creature was mastering magic, as an innate things. During one of his round at the prison he started to discuss with the sorcerer asking him how he was doing those tricks. He finally convinced him to teach him. For a year almost every night he spent an hour during his lunch break to learn about the art. 

[name] was making progress, slowly chanelling the arcane energy within his body but still unable to convert it to anything useful.

The village was then attacked by an enormous tribes of gobelin. The authority had been notified by a messenger and were asked to hold the village as long as possible while reinforcement from the nearest city was on his way. As the non-combatant member of the tribes were escaping the village they were ambushed by the gobelin and all killed. Some were taking prisoner and suffered horrible torture, whishing they had been killed on the spot. 

The goblin army then crashed on the village. They completly destroyed it. Killing almost all the warriors in there. [name] fought until he was outnumbered and could stop all of their attacks. He was hit in the stomach and fell on the ground unconscious. For a weeks he lyed in his blood among the bodies of his fallen comrade. Then his eyes opened, using the powers that were given by Moradin he healed partially his injury, cleaning them and helping for a faster recovery. The odor in the cave was horrible, all these decaying bodies of dwarf and gobelin around. 

All the people he ever knew were all dead around him, father, mother, sisters and brothers. His best friends and his secret love also killed. Revenge was slowly filling him, he knelt on the ground and started praying hard, asking Moradin to keep his mind clean of vengeance as it usually hinder the warrior minds more than it helps it. 

He considered going back to the nearby dwarven city, but he didn't know anybody there, it wasn't his clan, his family. These people were as estranged to him as the humans in the village nearby. 

[name] With no clan to call his own, no roots, no home, felt alone. But it is this loneliness that gave him the power to abandon everything to bring justice and peace to this world. Hopping that he will be able to give others what he was deprived from. A safe place where he can live in peace with his clan, learning traditions and wisdom from the elders.

Ever since [name] has been roaming the underdark hoping to help those in needs. 

In his past time he still continues to develop his innate arcane ability but hasn't yet figured out how to convert the energy in anything useful.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

Silentspace you forgot the d12 Hp.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, I never noticed that!


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Out of curiousity I just checked Unearthed Arcana racial paragon levels - they get d10s.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 12, 2005)

Makes sense as humans get d8


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

Human Paragons are more spellcasters - they get 3/4 bab, spellcasting progression, and any ability boost. Dwarf Paragons get full bab, con ability boost - they are more fighters, giving up fighter feats for improved dwarf racial abilities

Not that it matters, I was going to go straight core character. Races of Stone isn't core or FR.  



> All Core D&D material will be allowed, as will FR material on a case-by-case basis. No 3rd party material will be allowed.


----------



## khavren (Apr 12, 2005)

AL: NG
Diety: Moradin
Age: 49
Height: 4'3"
Weight: 150
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 10
Con: 12 +1
Int: 9  -1
Wis: 17 +3
Cha: 9  -1

Fort 3
Refl 0
Will 5

Speed: 20
AC:
HP: 9

Skills:
Craft Weaponsmithing 2 -1
Knowledge Religon    1 -1
Knowledge (History)  1 -1

Feats:
Power Attack

Dwarven Abilities:
Darkvision 60ft
Stonecunning - +2 search for odd stonework at 10ft
+4 vs bull rush/trip when standing on ground
+2 save vs poison
+2 save vs magic
+1 to hit orcs/goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus vs giant type monsters
+2 appraise on stone/metal
+2 craft check with stone/metal

Cleric Abilities:
Turn Undead
3 0th level spells
2 1st level spells
1 Domain spell
Domains - Good, Earth

Languages: Common, Dwarven

Spells currently in memory:
0th - Cure Minor, Detect Magic, Guidance
1st - Shield of Faith, Doom
Domain - Magic Stone

Gear:

Forced to leave town after a drunken brawl in the tavern with a group of adventurers in which two people died. There were no charges brought, and he was not formally exiled, but it's felt that he was either unlucky to be around, or he couldn't hold is liquor, niether one good reputations for a dwarf to have. He left town in order to try and prove that he was not unlucky and that he was worthy of his clan and name.


----------



## khavren (Apr 12, 2005)

Starting gold?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 12, 2005)

Baron Braun Bittlebiter
Halfling Bard 1
AL : CG
Patron : TBD

STR 10
DEX 17
CON 10
INT 11
WIS 10
CHA 15

BAB 0
Fort 1
Reflex 3
Will 3
Skills(Ranks/total): Climb 0/2, Concentration 4/4, Diplomacy 4/6, Hide 0/4, Jump 0/2, Listen 4/6, Move Silently 0/2, Perform 4/6, Sense Motive 4/4, 
Use Magic Device 4/6


Feats: Dodge
AC: 19 (shirt 4, 3 mod, 1 feat, 1 race)
Attack 1 (melee)
5 (ranged)

Spells Known:
0 Level
Summon Instrument
Mage Hand 
Lullabye
Daze


Bardic music, 
Bardic knowledge, 
Countersong, 
Fascinate, 
Inspire Courage +1

Possessions: Explorers outfit; Backpack; Fiddle; silk rope 50’; waterskin; bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, 13 gp, 2 sp. 

Chain shirt Armor, Sap, dagger


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 12, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Starting gold?



Starting gold is 1/2 normal maximum for the class.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

OK new concept, still a fighter. Starting as a ranger (like Wilphe's Bethsheba), maybe multiclassing into fighter or barbarian later.  No paladin here, note the utter lack of Cha. Dropped dwarf since it is problematic in the Dales. Thought about half-orc, but figured human would be the least problematic in terms of starting in the Dales.

Binpak Embra
Male Human Ranger 1
Age: 16
Height 6'0"
Weight 170 lb.

Str 16 (10 pts)
Dex 14 (6 pts)
Con 14 (6 pts)
Int 10 (2 pts) 
Wis 11 (3 pts)
Cha  8 (0 pts)

HP: 10
Init: +2 
Speed: 30 ft
AC: 17 (+2 Dex, +3 armor, +2 shield), Touch 12, Flat-footed 15
BAB: +1
Grp: +4
Atk: +4 melee (1d8+3/x3, battleaxe) or +3 ranged (1d8, light crossbow)
Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +0

Racial Abilities: As Human

Class Abilities: Track, Favored Enemy (Human), Wild empathy

Feats: 
Power Attack (Human)
Track (Ranger)
Cleave (L1)

Skills: (6+1)x4 = 28 
Hide +3 [4 ranks, +2 Dex, -3 acp]
Listen +4 [4 ranks, +0 Wis]
Move Silently +3 [4 ranks, +2 Dex, -3 acp]
Ride +4 [2 ranks, +2 Dex]
Search +4 [4 ranks]
Spot +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]
Survival +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]
Swim +2 [2 ranks, +3 Str, -3 acp]

Languages: Common

Possessions (starting gold 120 gp): 
battleaxe [10 gp, 6 lb]
javelin [1 gp, 2 lb] x6
light crossbow [35 gp, 4 lb]
bolts (10) [1 gp, 1 lb]
studded leather [25 gp, 20 lb]
heavy wooden shield [7 gp, 10 lb]
belt pouch [1 gp, 0.5 lb]
waterskin [1 gp, 4 lb]
rations [1 gp, 1 lb]
bedroll [1 sp, 5 lb]
sack [1 sp, 0.5 lb]
flint and steel [1 gp, - lb]
3 pp, 1 gp, 8 sp [1 lb]

Total: 65 lb (76/153/230)

Background and Description: to follow


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 13, 2005)

Tweak slightly for a batter choice that doesn't involved MSDD

Athena
Half Drow Ranger 1
AL: CG
Patron: Eilistraee
Region: Dalelands

STR 14
DEX 14
CON 12
INT 10
WIS 15
CHA 9

HP: 9
Speed: 30'
Init: 2
AC: 14
 Touch 12
 Flat Footed 12

F 3
R 4
W 2
+2 v enchanctments

BAB: 1

Attacks: Ranged 3, Melee 3

Melee: Greatsword *3* _2d6+3  19-20/x2_



Ranged: Composite Longbow *3 * _1d8+2 x3_

Skills:
Diplomacy 0 / *1*
Gather Info 0/ *1*
Hide 4 / *6*
K/Nature 4  / *4*
Listen 4 / *6*
Move Silently 4 / *6*
Spot 4 / *6*
Survival 4 / *6*

Languages:
Common
Chondathan

Feats:
Power attack

Track

Class Features:
Wild Empathy (1d20 +0)
Favoured Enemy - Humans +2

Racial Traits:
Darkvision to 60ft
Drow Blood
Immune to Sleep

Equipment:
Mighty Composite Longbow +2
Greatsword
Leather Armour
100 arrows
Flask

Backpack- Bedroll, Sack, Whetstone, Winter Blanket, 4 x Trail Rations, Waterskin

Pouch - Chalk, Fishhook, Flint and Steel, 1 x Trail Rations

26 gp 6 sp 4cp


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 13, 2005)

Background:

    Athena was a foundling; left abandoned outside the Abbey of the Just Hammer in Tassledale some 20 winters ago. There was no clue as to her parents, but there had been a drow incursion that spring and it is conjectured that she was conceived then - in circumstances that remain unclear but were probably hardly pleasant.

    So it was there she grew up, steeped in the teachings of Torm and Tyr and surrounded by examples of duty and service. She hoped that she too could become a Paladin in time; guard the Dales and seek to vanquish evil. Certainly that was also the feeling of the Clergy there, but in the meantime their were chores to be done - candle wax needed cleaning off the reliquary, the kitchens needed more water and when that was done there were always more, and more onerous, duties to perform.

    Athena saw her human peers grow up faster; and while they grew up, left or took their places in the order she was still living in the Abbey as a child. But still, one day, she would hear the call and take up her dutiful place as a Paladin in Tyr's service.

    It never came; on her 21st Birthday she attended a service of divination in the chapel. After a day of fasting and prayer the moment finally came when she would lift the ceremonial longsword and take up her Paladinhood.
    It would not move.

    Confused and tearful in her rejection she fled the abbey into the woods; there, alone, and at her lowest ebb she received a vision of three armoured figures standing before her.
_"Your destiny is not to serve us child. Your heart is good, but there is something within it that needs to be free and it should not be shackled. There is another who needs you more."_
           The vision faded and was replaced by another, that of a nude drow female who beckoned her on to follow through the woods; together they ran until she lost all track of where she was and she found herself in clearing where all sorts of humanoids were gathered - mostly drow and a few half-drow like herself, but also humans, elves and gnomes. There was feasting, and singing and laughing - sounds hardly heard at the stern abbey.
	Here she was at home; here was where she should be.

	She snuck back into the abbey that night; packed her few possessions and took off on the road - with no idea of what she was to do, but certain that it would be the goddess's will.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 13, 2005)

She'll probably level in Cleric from this point on.


----------



## ChaosEvoker (Apr 13, 2005)

(Hey Mordmorgan I came to post here not even realizign this was your campaign, if your still recruiting

Calrethius Aramond
Human Sorceror
AL: CC
Diety: Mystra
Region: Waterdeep

Abilities
Str:  9     -1
Dex: 14    +2
Con: 12    +1
Int:  10    +0
Wis: 14    +2
Cha: 15    +2

HP: 8
Speed: 30 ft.
Init: +3
AC: 13
BAB: +0

Saves
Fort: +1
Ref:  +2
Will:  +2

Attacks
*Spear:* AB: -1   Dmg: 1d8-1    Crit: X3   Type: P

Skills
Spellcraft: +5
Concentration: +5
Knowledge (Arcana): +6

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Orcish

Feats
Improved Initiative

Class Features
Summon Familiar (Raven)

Equipment:
Spear
Basic Robes

Backpack- Standard Survival Equipment

Spells/Day: _5/3_

Spells Known 
*Number:* 4/2
*0:* _Light, Mage Hand, Ray of Frost, Arcane Mark_
*1:* _Magic Missle, Mage Armor_

*Background/Description:[/*U]
Raised in the City of Waterdeep, Calrethius realized his magic abilities at around 12 years old. His previously latent talents were honed and put under control under careful watch of several of the Mage Guild. While the source of hsi power is unknown, many believe it is tied to a long past draconic heritage though nothing has been yet proven. His father was a harsh man who demanded perfection. Calrethius left home at about 17 in order to escape his father's nearly oppressive reign. He resolved himself to gaining enough power to impress his father in order to earn his father's love. Many around him tell him that such an undertaking is foolhardy and is merely a path to failure, but noen have been able to turn him from his path. His mother was a kind, intellegent woman who put up with alot form Calrethius's father. Calrethius was always infuriated with his father for the way he treated his mother. Though a tad bit power hungry in his desperation for his father's love, Calrethius has a good heart and honestly wishes to do somethign great and good.


----------



## LilMissKittyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> She'll probably level in Cleric from this point on.




I'll be playing cleric as soon as I get the time to whip a char up (I promise, tonight unless my computer goes out again), so that may not be necessary.


----------



## Melkor (Apr 14, 2005)

Still have room for one more ? If so, I'd like to jump in. 
Let me know, and I'll post up a character tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 15, 2005)

*Aldon Forestkeeper, Halfling Druid*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Aldon Forestkeeper
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Sheela Peryroyl

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1  (5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1  (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +X     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B]  9 -1  (1p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 11  0  (3p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10    +2    +1    +1    +1    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1    +1    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1    +1    +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3    +1    +4

[B]Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical     Range[/B]
MW Shortspear	  	       +3	1d4+1	    x2		20'	
Sickle			       +2	1d4+1	    x2		--
Dart			       +2	1d3+1	    x2		20'

[B]Armour		       AC	     DEX	     ACP[/B]
Leather			+2	 8	 0
Small Wooden Shield	+1	 -	 -1

[B]Languages:[/B]Common, Chondathan, Druidic, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B]Divine Spell casting, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Animal Companion

[B]Racial Traits:[/B] +2 Dex, -2 Str; Small creature; Base Spd 20'; +2 on Climb, 

Jump, Listen, and Move Silently; +1 on all saves; +2 morale vs fear; +1 bonus on 
ATK with thrown weapons and slings; Favored Class: Rogue.

[B]Feats:[/B]Druidic Weapon Proficiency, Light & Medium Armour Proficency, Shield 
Proficency (ex. Towers), [B]Forester

Skill Points:[/B]  12        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills             Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Handle Animal		2     0           2
Heal 			2     3     2     7
Listen			2     3     2     7
Ride			2     1           3
Spot			2     3           5
Survival		2     3     2     7

[B]Equipment[/B]	[B]Money:[/B]9sp
Mw Shortspear 		3lbs 	
Sickle 			2lbs	
Dart x8 		4lbs	
Leather Armour		7.5
Small Wooden Shield	2.5
Military Saddle 	30lbs	
Bit & Bridle 		1lb	
Backpack 		.5lbs	
Waterskin 		1lb	
Flint and steel 	-	
Sack 			.5lb	
Torch x3 		3lbs

[B]Companions[/B]Star; Mixed-breed wolfhound (riding dog), Medium, [I]HD[/I] 2d8+4 (13hp);
[I]Init[/I] +2; [I]Spd[/I] 40'; [I]AC[/I] 16 (2dex, 4nat); BAB/GRAP +1/+3; Atk: Bite +3, 1d6+3; 
Reach 5'/5'; [I]Qualities[/I] Low-light Vision, Scent; [I]Saves[/I] Fort+5 Ref+5 Will+1;
[I]Scores[/I] Str15 Dex15 Con15 Int2 Wis12 Cha6; [I]Skills[/I] Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5,
Swim +3, Survival +1(4 w/ Scent tracking); [I]Feats[/I] Alertness, Track 

[B]Total Load:[/B] 83lbs (light)

[B]Age:[/B] 35 
[B]Height:[/B] 2'11 
[B]Weight:[/B] 29lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Deep blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Rich black
[B]Skin:[/B] Healthily tanned, trail worn
```


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 15, 2005)

Alright folks, we've gotten a lot of good submissions, but these are the ones I like the best and will fit the campaign:


Sorrow the Man Bear (Aldon Forestkeeper)
Wilphe (Athena)
silentspace (Binpak Embra)
khavren (Unnamed Dwarf)
Candide (Unnamed Half-Drow)

Since I'm feeling a little adventurous myself, I'll go ahead and allow a few more characters.

For those listed above, please post here acknowledging your participation in the game.


----------



## khavren (Apr 15, 2005)

Woot. Time to pull out the naming dice and spend some money on gear. Since I can craft weapons, can I get mine at a discount?


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 15, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> Woot. Time to pull out the naming dice and spend some money on gear. Since I can craft weapons, can I get mine at a discount?



Pick one item that you could possibly craft by taking 10 on the roll. You can have that at a discount.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 15, 2005)

Mordmorgan the Mad said:
			
		

> Alright folks, we've gotten a lot of good submissions, but these are the ones I like the best and will fit the campaign:
> 
> Sorrow the Man Bear (Aldon Forestkeeper)
> Wilphe (Athena)
> ...




Do you not want the Hafling bard I submited on the 1st page (post 38)? Should I tweak him into something else?


----------



## khavren (Apr 15, 2005)

Glintal Blackhammer

AL: NG
Diety: Moradin
Age: 49
Height: 4'3"
Weight: 150
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 10
Con: 12 +1
Int: 9 -1
Wis: 17 +3
Cha: 9 -1

Fort 3
Refl 0
Will 5

Speed: 20
AC: 16
HP: 9
Armor Check Penalty: -6

Melee:
Hvy Mace +2 1d8+2 x2 Bludgeoning

Skills:
Craft Weaponsmithing 2 -1
Knowledge Religon 1 -1
Knowledge (History) 1 -1

Feats:
Power Attack

Dwarven Abilities:
Darkvision 60ft
Stonecunning - +2 search for odd stonework at 10ft
+4 vs bull rush/trip when standing on ground
+2 save vs poison
+2 save vs magic
+1 to hit orcs/goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus vs giant type monsters
+2 appraise on stone/metal
+2 craft check with stone/metal

Cleric Abilities:
Turn Undead
3 0th level spells
2 1st level spells
1 Domain spell
Domains - Good, Earth

Languages: Common, Dwarven

Spells currently in memory:
0th - Cure Minor, Detect Magic, Guidance
1st - Shield of Faith, Doom
Domain - Magic Stone

Gear: Starting Money 100gp
scale mail        50gp 30lb
Hvy Mace          12gp  8lb
Hvy Steel Shield  20gp 15lb
Backpack           2gp  2lb
Flint and Steel    1gp
Belt Pouch         1gp .5lb
Trail Rations (2)  1gp  2lb

Carrying 57.5 out of 58
13 gp remaining

Glintal was forced to leave town after a drunken brawl in the tavern with a group of adventurers in which two people died. There were no charges brought, and he was not formally exiled, but it's felt that he was either unlucky to be around, or he couldn't hold is liquor, niether one good reputations for a dwarf to have. He left town in order to try and prove that he was not unlucky and that he was worthy of his clan and name.


----------



## Candide (Apr 16, 2005)

Posting to acknowledge my involvement in the game. I'll post backstory soon, and finish equipment.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 16, 2005)

Sweet. I'll finish up my char too


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

Just throwing my proverbial hat into the ring as an alternate.  Background and whatnot is only a sketch at the moment.  Weapon's stuff isn't done yet either.

*Shevaya Jalamba
Female Human Cleric 1 of Shaundakul*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Deity:* Shaundakul
*Region:* The Dalelands
*Height:* 5' 10''
*Weight:* 175 lbs.
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 24

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Dex:* 11 (+0) [3 points]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 15 (+2) [8 points]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [6 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*  One extra feat at first level, 4 extra skill points at level 1, 1 additional skill point at each level thereafter.  Turn undead 5 times per day, divine spells, proficient with light, medium, and heavy armor, as well as shields (but not tower shields), proficient with simple weapons.  Trade and Travel domains.

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+0
*HP:* 8
*AC:* 14 (+0 Dex, +3 armor, +1 luck)  Touch – 14, Flat-footed – 11
*ACP:* –1 (currently –6 with heavy load)
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft (currently 20 ft. with heavy load, run only x3)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [2 base, +0 Con, +1 luck] 
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +1 Dex, +1 luck]
Will +5 [+2 base, +2 Wis, +1 luck] 

*BAB:* +0
*Melee Atk:* 
*Melee Atk:* 
*Melee Atk:* 
*Ranged Atk:* 

*Skills:*
Diplomacy +6 [4 ranks, +2 Cha]
Heal +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]
Knowledge (history) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]

*Feats:*
Combat Casting (human bonus 1st level)
Luck of Heroes (1st level, regional feat)

*Languages:*  Common, Celestial

*Spells Prepared*
DC +2

0th – _create water, know direction, purify food and drink_

1st – _bless, magic weapon_  (D) – _longstrider_

*Equipment:*
*Studded leather armor* – 25gp (20 lbs)
*MW spear* – regional equipment (6 lbs)
*Light crossbow* – 35gp (4 lbs)
*30 arrows* – 3gp (3 lbs)
*Tenday’s worth of trail rations* – 5gp (10 lbs)
*50 ft. hemp rope* – 1gp (10 lbs)
*Signal whistle* – 8sp 
*Hooded lantern* – 7gp (2 lbs)
*10 pints of oil* – 1gp (10 lbs)
*Shovel* – 2gp (8 lbs)
*Club* – 0gp (3 lbs)
*Dagger* – 2gp (1 lb)
*Backpack*  - 2gp (2 lbs)
*Bedroll* 5sp (5 lbs)
*Waterskin* 1gp (4 lbs)
*50 ft. hemp rope* 1gp (10 lbs)
*Belt pouch* 1gp (1/2 lb)
*Wooden holy symbol of Shaundakul* – 1gp

Total weight – 98.5 lbs, heavy load.

*Money*
12gp, 7sp
~~~~~

*Appearance:* http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/art/m/a/maryanneen/spear.jpg.html

*Personality:* 

*Background:*  Shevaya lived all her life around the Dales, traveling from place to place with her family, uncles, aunts, cousins, and siblings.  Her parents were long dead from a fire when she was just a baby, and she had been raised with love by her aunt and uncle, a pair of traders.  She thought it was normal to be on the road every day, and grew to thrive on the unpredictability of a caravanner’s life.  However, her wanderlust proved to be greater than her interest in trade and profit, and at a tender age, her aunt and uncle allowed her to join a temple of Shaundakul.

A vivacious and intelligent woman, Shevaya was glad to go wherever the church needed her, and has traveled to several other Dales.  Having heard the tales of other travelers however, she is beginning to want to travel out of the Dalelands boarders.


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 17, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Do you not want the Hafling bard I submited on the 1st page (post 38)? Should I tweak him into something else?



Sorry. I totally missed that post. Honestly, I don't think that halfling has much of a chance at surviving the Underdark trek I've got planned. I'll let you play him, but consider yourself warned.

Isida: If you'd like to play as a primary, I'm fine with that. This is going to be a very large group, and they'll need a couple of healers. I just hope Shevaya doesn't mind doing her traveling underground.

*Notice to all players: Since this will be a large group, I've decided that no one will be able to play any character other than thier first one. This means that if your character dies, you'll have to find some way of getting them raised, ressurected, or reincarnated to continue playing. (By the way, becoming undead is a viable way of continuing to play your origional character). Just a warnining.*


----------



## Melkor (Apr 17, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Still have room for one more ? If so, I'd like to jump in.
> Let me know, and I'll post up a character tonight.
> 
> Thanks.




Mordmorgan - Ok, for me to jump in, or are you full-up ?

Thanks.


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 17, 2005)

How large of a group are you going for Mordmorgan?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Apr 18, 2005)

Equipment list updated, still working on background. whena re we looking too start? Or is it just when everybody is ready (which I would be comfortable)?


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 18, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> How large of a group are you going for Mordmorgan?



I'd say 8 to 10 with 4 alternates. I think I'm going to up the difficulty on this campaign, so character death will be a real concern. Feel free to post a character.


----------



## LilMissKittyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Player Name: LilMissKittyn
Character Name: Nathaniel Longsword
Race: Human
Class: Cleric 1
Experience: 0 XP

Abilities 
Strength: 10 +0
Dexterity: 12 +1
Constitution: 14 +2 
Intelligence: 11 +1
Wisdom: 16 +3
Charisma: 13 +2

Speed:
30 ft

HD: 1d8 (8 hp)
AC: 17 (+1 Dex, +4 armor, +2 shield)
Touch AC: 11 (Dex)
Flat-Footed AC: 16 (+4 armor, +2 shield)

Initiative: +1 (Dex)

Skills:
Concentration +6 (+2 con, +4 rank)
Heal +7 (+3 wis, +4 rank)
Knowledge(religion) +5 (+1 Int, +4 rank)
Spellcraft +5 (+1 Int, +4 rank)

Feats:
Scribe Scroll
Alertness

Special Abilities:
(none, as far as I know)

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +4 (+2 base and con)
Reflexes: +1 (Dex)
Will: +5 (base and Wis)

Attacks:
Base attack Bonus: 0
Grapple: 0

Heavy Mace
1d8 damage x2 bludgeoning 8 lbs, one-handed

Light Crossbow
+2 ranged 1d8 damage crit 19-20/x2 range 80 ft. (10 bolts) piercing

Armor/Shield:
Scale Mail, +4 AC, -4 Check, 20 ft speed, 30 lbs

Heavy Shield, +2 AC, 10 lbs, -2 check

Other: 
Backpack, waterskin, 7 days rations, bedroll, sack, flint/steel, bolt case, 10 bolts, sun disc, 3 torches
Total GP: 2 gp
Total Weight: 94.5

Spells: None prepared
Spells per day: 3 0 lvl, 1+1 1st lvl
Spell save DC mod:
Other mods to spells:

Description:
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common, Celestial
Gender: Male
Deity: Helm
Age: 37
Height: 6'1''
Weight: 152 lb.
Eyes: Grey
Hair: Grey/White
Description/History: Nathaniel is a commandiing, yet wise and serene man who walks uprightly - both figuratively and literally. He tends toward silence and contemplation, only opening his mouth when the time is right. His voice is deep (baritone) and soft. Think Gandalf the Grey (not white, he's not quite that old yet).

Nathaniel's family has a long history of becoming fighters. Perhaps this is why his father rebelled and became a ranger, though he was not very well known. He placed Nathaniel (or "Nathan," as his parents called him), with the care of "the religious folk" in order to become a cleric when he was nine years old. He completed training when he turned nineteen.

At 23 years of age, and as a fifth level cleric, he witnessed the bloody murder of his parents. He tried in vain to heal them, but could not, and watched helplessly as their bodies were turned into undead by his evil rival. In addition, his rival drained away his energy levels and left him helpless and defenseless - and hopeless. Crushed by the devastating loss of his parents, Nathaniel gave up healing forever - or so he thought. Prompted by a terrible dream, he has chosen to take up his calling again, in the hopes that he can someday undo the terrible injustice wrought upon his family.
(Note: This is all, of course, OOC knowledge. My character will speak VERY little about his past.)

His hair is white, as a mark left by the drained levels, and the trials brought upon him force him to act, both out of neccessity and out of nature, as a much more mature man than he is. Nathaniel hopes to bring peace, wisdom, and most of all, order upon your band of adventurers.


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 19, 2005)

LilMissKittyn said:
			
		

> Abilities
> Strength: 10 +0
> Dexterity: 12 +1
> Constitution: 14 +2
> ...



Did you include the ability modifiers for age in those stats?


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi I am intrested in playing...if there is still room.

Player Name: Chosen of Valkur
Character Name: Nym Telmur
Home Region: Elven Court

Deity: Rillifane Rallathil

Race: Moon Elf
Class: Druid
Experience: 0 XP

Abilities 
Strength: 11 +0
Dexterity: 14 +1
Constitution: 10 +0 
Intelligence: 12 +1
Wisdom: 15 +2
Charisma: 12 +1

Speed:
30 ft

HD: 1d8 (8 hp)
AC: 14 (Leather Armor +2 dex)
Touch AC: 12 (Dex)
Flat-Footed AC: 12 (+2 armor)

Initiative: +2 (Dex)

Skills:
Diplomacy +5 (+1 chr 4 ranks)

Concentration +4 (4 rank)
Handle Animal +3 (+1 chr 2 ranks)

Knowledge(Nature) +5 (+1 Int, +2 rank +2 special)
Listen +4 (+2 wis, 2 special)

Search +3 (+1 int 2 special)

Spot +6 (+2 wis, 2 ranks 2 special)

Spellcraft +3 (+1 Int, +2 rank)
Survival +8 (+2 wis, +4 rank +2 special)


Feats:
Spell Focus (Conjuration)

Special Abilities:



Druid:

Spontaneous Casting

Animal Companion (Badger)

Nature Sense

Wild Empathy



Elf:

Weapon Prof: Longsword, Rapier, Longbow, Shortbow

Low Light Vision

+2 Spot, Listen, Search

Detect Secret Doors

Immune to sleep effects

+2 save vs Enchantments and effects

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +2 (+2 base)
Reflexes: +2 (Dex)
Will: +4 (base and Wis)

Attacks:
Base attack Bonus: 0
Grapple: 0

Melee Attack: +0

Ranged Attack: +2

Scimitar 
1d8 damage 18-20 x2 slashing 4 lbs, one-handed

Shortbow
+2 ranged 1d6 damage x3 range 60 ft. (20 arrows) [5lbs] piercing

Armor/Shield:
Leather Armor, +2 AC, -1 Check, 30 ft speed, 15 lbs

Shield: None

Other: 
Backpack [2lbs]

Flask [11/2]

Sack [1/2]

Spell Comp Pouch [2]

Bedroll [5]

Holy Symbol



Peasant’s Outfit
Total GP: 1 gp.
Total Weight: 36

Spells: None prepared
Spells per day: 3 0 lvl [dc12], 2 1st lvl [dc13]
Spell save DC mod:+2 on Conjuration Spells
Other mods to spells:

Description:
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Elven, Chondathan, Sylvan, Druidic
Gender: Male
Age: 155
Height: 5'5''
Weight: 115 lb.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Sliver

Skin: Fair with a blue tinge
Description/History:

Nym has sparkling blue eyes. His hair is sliver and worn long. His hair is usually tide back in a pony tell. He is of average build and weight among Moon Elves. He is rather average and non-descript looking except for his eyes. Nym prefers wearing colors sacred to Rillifane, browns and deep greens.



Nym’s family are originally from Myth Drannor, his great-grandmother was one of the fabled cities few survivors. His great-grandfather a member of the _Akh ‘Velahr_  (the army of the Cormanthyr) and was slain in the final days of the siege. His great-grandmother fled to the village of Bristar in Deepingdale in 714 DR, there she raised her only son. The Telmur family chose to stay in Bristar rather than leave for Evermeet or other Elven Realms during the Retreat. 



Nym has since he was a small lad has always been interested in nature, as soon as he was able he apprenticed himself to the Druids of Rillifane that live just outside of Bristar. His parents were at first unhappy with his choice as they wanted their only child, Nym to become a Wizard or perhaps a Bladesinger like his great-grandfather. But after seeing how happy it made Nym to be trained in the Druidic Arts, they fully accepted his choice.



Nym has now completed his training and has set out from Bristar, bidding his friends and family goodbye. Nym has no current plans other than exploring the lands around him.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 20, 2005)

What happens next?


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 20, 2005)

Anybody heard from Mordmorgan?


----------



## Mordmorgan the Mad (Apr 21, 2005)

Chosen of Valkur said:
			
		

> Anybody heard from Mordmorgan?



Unfortunately, real life stuff has been getting pretty hectic lately (getting married this summer). It looks like I won't have time to run a game. Sorry to those who were looking forward to it and invested time. If things get a little calmer, I'll post another thread.


----------

